# ND Outdoor Heritage Fund Applications Submitted



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like the first round of grant apps are now submitted to the Outdoor Heritage Fund Committee. The fund has about 8.75 million per year to work with. The grant app requests below total about 35 million...... If you open the link you will be able to read each application by clicking that link.

http://www.nd.gov/ndic/ohf-applications.html
*Grant Round 1 Applications: *

OHF-001-00A-Sheyenne River Sedimentation Reduction Project

OHF-001-00B-Community Outdoor Fitness Park

OHF-001-00C-Wildlife Education and Recreation Center

OHF-001-00D-Nelson Lake West Side Boat Landing

OHF-001-00E-Tallgrass Prairie Seed Source Program

OHF-001-00F-Outdoor Adventures Initiative 2014

OHF-001-00G-Beulah Park District Lions Park Renovation Project

OHF-001-00H-Minot to Velva Multi-Use Path Phase I

OHF-001-00I-Behavioral Attractants for Monitoring Important Insect Pollinators of North Dakota

OHF-001-00J-Antelope Creek Wild Rice Corridor Watershed Restoration Project

OHF-001-00K-Carrington CrossRoads Golf Course Shelter/Restroom

OHF-001-00L-Winter Cereals Sustainability in Action

OHF-001-00M-Wild Rice River Restoration and Riparian Project Phase II

OHF-001-00N-Ransom County Water Quality Improvement Project

OHF-001-00O-Bismarck Rotary Arboretum Accessibility, Conservation & Interpretive Improvements

OHF-001-00P-Implementing a Holistic Approach to Rangeland Management& Land Conservation through Mentoring & Education

OHF-001-00Q-Bowman County Conservation Grazing Project

OHF-001-00R-Valley City Riverfront Greenway & Restoration Project

OHF-001-00S-Optimizing Crop Rotation Strategies to Improve Disease Management and Increase Crop Yields in ND Wheat and Field Pea Production

OHF-001-00T-Trailhead/Neighborhood Park

OHF-001-00U-Old Settlers Sewer & Water Hookups

OHF-001-00V-Project LL Paving

OHF-001-00W-Artificial Nesting Habitat Improvement

OHF-001-00X-Rebuild the Tioga Pool

OHF-001-00Y-Enhancing Stewardship & Agronomic Benefits of Seasonal Wetlands for Producers & Wildlife in ND

OHF-001-00Z-Maah Daah Hey Trail Administrator

OHF-001-0AA-Forest Stewardship Initiative

OHF-001-0BB-Hankinson City Park Restroom Replacement & Playground Addition

OHF-001-0CC-Golden Ridge Neighborhood Community Garden

OHF-001-0DD-2013 Paving Project, McKenzie Bay Recreation Area

OHF-001-0EE-Beulah Bay Campground Expansion & Conservation Project

OHF-001-0FF-LSC 20,000 Trees by 2020

OHF-001-0GG-Stump Lake Park Improvement

OHF-001-0HH-Spring Creek & Iglehart Subdivision's Concrete Boat Ramp

OHF-001-0II-Marcus Friskop Nature Center-Hankinson Public School

OHF-001-0JJ-Beulah School & Community Outdoor Project

OHF-001-0KK-Warwick Dam Modification & Rehabilitation (State Water Commission Project No. 0240)

OHF-001-0LL-Aquatic Habitat Infrastructure Enhancement

OHF-001-0MM-Mt. Carmel Dam Recreation Area Bathhouse

OHF-001-0NN-Selection & Evaluation of Ornamental Woody Plants Suitable for Parks, Recreational Areas and City Plantings for Western ND

OHF-001-0OO-Restoring Public Use of the Port of Bismarck on the Missouri River

OHF-001-0PP-Tinta Tawa Park Pavement Renovation

OHF-001-0QQ-Natural Resource Stewardship in ND Parks, Preserves & Natural Areas

OHF-001-0RR-Red River Riparian Project

OHF-001-0SS-Centennial Park Woodland Trail & Souris River Recreation Access Plan

*OHF-001-0TT-ND Game & Fish Department Outdoor Heritage Habitat Initiative*

OHF-001-0UU-Riverside Park Enhancement Project

OHF-001-0VV-ND Statewide Conservation Tree Planting Initiative

OHF-001-0WW-Management Strategies to improve Conservation Reserve Program Habitat Quality & Livestock Grazing Value

OHF-001-0XX-Documenting Aquatic Organisms of ND Rivers

OHF-001-0YY-ND 4-H Camp

OHF-001-0ZZ-Pheasants Forever Bismarck Chapter Tree Equipment

OHF-001-AAA-Enhanced Grazing Lands & Wildlife Habitat Phase I

OHF-001-BBB-Turtle Mountain Chippewa Outdoor Heritage Fund

OHF-001-CCC-Pheasants Forever Sakakawea Wildlife Project

OHF-001-DDD-Working Lands Partnership

OHF-001-EEE-Restoring an Urban Riparian Forest

OHF-001-FFF-McDowell Dam Water Access & Fishing Improvements

OHF-001-GGG-Resistance to Invasion by Poa pratensis in ND Prairies

OHF-001-HHH-Spring Creek Watershed-Cross Fencing for Grazing Management

OHF-001-III-Food Barley-Adding Value & Diversity to Western ND Farms

OHF-001-JJJ-Trail Restoration & Improvement Program

OHF-001-KKK-Devils Lake Winter Ice Fishing Trail System

OHF-001-LLL-Schatz Point South Side Boat Ramp

OHF-001-MMM-ND Hen House Project I

OHF-001-NNN-Kitchen Table Conversations for Private Land Conservation

OHF-001-OOO-Enhancing the Wildlife Value of Working & Public Lands in the Grand Forks Prairie Project Area Through Demonstrated Land Management

OHF-001-PPP-Public Land Enhancement Program

OHF-001-QQQ-Perennial Grass Establishment with Grazing Plan

OHF-001-RRR-Mapping of Tribal Land for Sportsmen

OHF-001-SSS-Measurable & Sustainable Agricultural, Economic, Watershed & Wildlife Impacts with Cover Crops Along the 49th Parallel

OHF-001-TTT-Recreational Trail Reconstruction in Response to Mineral Development at Little Missouri State Park

OHF-001-UUU-Habitat Enhancing Biofuel Crops

OHF-001-VVV-ND Wetland Certification Review Initiative

OHF-001-WWW-Conservation of Long-billed Curlews on Private Lands in SW ND

OHF-001-XXX-City of Munich Playground Equipment Fund


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just think that if the 100 million initiative passes.....50 mil per year.....all of those requests could be approved with 15 mil left over. :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Ken, that would be correct if this were the only round of applications. If I understand the process right, there will be several more rounds of grant applications for the limited monies available. Same for the next year.

North Dakota has at least 1 million acres of prevented planting every year and this year it was 4+ million acres. If some of those acres could come into a grassland conservation program with access the $100 million from the initiated Conservation Measure could be used instantly. For the last 10 years North Dakota CRP payments have averaged $100 million a year from the Federal side.


----------

